# Dealer installed defect removal – Brand new Ford Focus ST “ASBO”.



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Dealer installed defect removal – Brand new Ford Focus ST “ASBO”.

I’ve just done a defect removal job on a brand new Ford Focus ST in Tri Coat Electric Orange, and thought that the process would make valuable reading.

After the call went out last week from Matt the Cat for the dealer installed scratches and swirls to be removed from the bonnet of his brand new ‘ASBO’, the investigations started.

Prior to any serious defect removal work is carried out, a thorough investigation into the vehicles paintwork was needed. There was no previous info with regard to serious polishing of this new tri coat paint available to use as a guide.

I found through investigation that Ford were using BASF paint for this limited edition run of vehicles, although there are plans for this method of painting to be adapted to include new Electric Blue and Electric Green vehicles in the very near future. 

A normal Ford paint job consists of 
A coat of primer – normally dipped – to provide corrosion protection.
A coat of undercoat – to enable the colour coat to bond to the primer.
A coat of colour
A coat (Normally 2 coats applied wet on wet) of clearcoat.

Normal thickness of new Ford Focus average – 120 microns

After investigation it was found that the new Electric Orange was painted in a system as follows-
A coat of primer
A coat of undercoat
A coat of colour (orange is a hard colour to get to go solid, and normally needs more than one coat)
A coat of clear (but would 2 be applied?)
A coat of translucent silver – To give the electric look
A coat of clear(but would 2 be applied?)

Despite me firing emails all over, no one could answer the question of exactly how this paint spec is applied, and what total film thickness should be.

It was a case of going it alone tonight, and finding the answers out for ourselves. The last thing I wanted to do tonight though, was damage Matt's brand new cars paintjob.

On arrival the ASBO was washed carefully with a Eurow wash mitt, and strong Shampoo Plus mix. We were only working on the bonnet tonight. After careful drying with a water magnet, we took a load of readings from around the car with the Elcometer 456. This was to establish an average total film thickness for the paint. The readings coming back-

Highest – 250
Average – 220
Lowest – 200

The variation of film thickness caused by the obvious numerous coats applied during manufacture.

After lifting the bonnet, we found a few areas of where the paint had stopped at the paint stage, and no clear coat or electric ‘silver’ had been applied. These areas came back with a reading average of 105 microns.

This meant that the top coats were in the region of 115 microns. A fair bit to play with. I had no way of telling how thick the final clear coat was in thickness (Matt wouldn’t let me scratch his brand new car, spoilsport, to find out). It is safe to assume that the final thickness of clear ontop of the electric silver is no thinner than that on a normal Ford Focus.

We started out our polishing, to establish a safe product combo.
Poorboy’s SSR2 on a White SFX pad – PC.
Poorboys SSR2.5 on a White SFX pad – PC
Poorboys SSR2.5 on a Orange LC Pad – PC

None of these had any real effect on the defects. So we had to work up the aggresive scale on the polish coarseness chart.

Readings on paint thickness were taken after each polishing stage.

The method we found to work, and provide the safe swirl and defect removal that we were after was –

Menzerna Intensive Polish on an Orange LC pad – PC 
Menzerna Intensive Polish on an Orange LC Pad – PC
Menzerna Final Polish 2 on a White LC pad – PC.

This removed all of the swirls, 98% of any scratches, leaving a perfect finish, even under the harsh gas halogens of the polishing shop lighting.

The total thickness of clear coat removed using the Menz process was less than 3 microns!!! I have taken over 300 readings tonight with the Elcometer, to ensure accuracy.

I think that we can confirm that the ASBO is safe to be polished, and that the Menzerna IP and FP2 were the ideal method to do this safely. The finished results were stunning. These findings only apply to the Ford Focus ST in electric orange. 

I will try and get the photo’s up as soon as I can, to confirm.

I like nights like these, thanks again Matt:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

You made me read through all that (as excellent as it was :thumb and no pics at the end!!!

This is what separates Steve as a top end detailer - the care, thought and research on paint types and film builds! Top stuff sir!!


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

10/10 Steve on the write up and very informative! 

Now, wheres the pics


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

No befores, but trust me, it was a bit eek:doublesho for a brand new car.

The afters -





































A close up of above










Not bad reflections, for 11pm:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Definetly above and beyond the call of duty there Steve:thumb: 

Thats a stunning finish aswell, it looks 'just painted'


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

Superb Steve, I hope Matt is billing the dealer for this and it comes out of the salesmans commission.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Top notch Steve, you really should write a book!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Well done fella:thumb: 

You are one remakable guy, Going till 11pm :doublesho , thats some dedication.

Superb write up and great pics too.

Do you ever rest:lol: 

Ant


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all

as steve said it was a late night but wow it was worth it!

firstly aside from steves write up ( wich is spot on) just like to say what a really really sound guy steve is! - not just because he sorted the car either. after talking to him and seeing the way his enthusiasm for detailing is so strong you cant help but admire the guy. His company was working nights and a few employees came in for his assistance and its clear to see the mutual respect for all. Top Bloke.

Aside from learining the tech stuff the biggest thing that i came away with was patience. It became very clear that prep and care taken is paramount to acheive the sort of finish that steve did.

I have always had a really really keen eye and can spot most things. I have to say that when i pulled under those sodium lights it became apparent how sad the 'valeter' at fords had done. When steve waved his wand though i really really struggled to pick fault. Amazing - the pics do no justice to the clarity. you could actually see the reflection of the sodium lightling showing the filament - no light dispersion at all.

Once again steve thanks for the help and work you provided.

BTW had THE BEST fish and chips from the local chippy i have ever had!!

Matt


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Top pics Steve!

Glad your pleased with the final result Matt :thumb: told you he was good


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

That's not bad Steve :doublesho ..........what........what.........WELL it's not a bad job eh :lol: 

Only joking Steve........another cracker there, job and write up :thumb: 

I might be in touch later tonight..........I'm after a favour aswell   

Bryan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent pics Steve and an excellent read - very valuable information and excellent to know! Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Great write up Steve and some great shots. The clarity in your work is amazing. Now where is Blue he should be along soon.lol


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent write up and cracking work as ever.
It is all in the detail! (pun is intended)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

top work, glad i didnt let the dealer loose on mine, im finding the asbo has reasonably tough paint (how did you find it steve ??), i have the odd little mark (very very small), that im going to attack with menz later


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

182_blue said:


> top work, glad i didnt let the dealer loose on mine, im finding the asbo has reasonably tough paint (how did you find it steve ??), i have the odd little mark (very very small), that im going to attack with menz later


You're right, it's a nice tough clear coat Shaun. A little too tough for the abrasives in the SSR range, hence why we swapped to the Menz.

A couple of light pressure (Focus bonnets are very soft) sets of passes with the Menz cleaned it up nicely.

Unlike some of the other 'special effect' paints offered by other manufacturers (where half of the metallic is in the clearcoat), this new Ford paint is ideal for us keen car care enthusiasts:thumb:

Gorgeous cars as well mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice work and write up as usual Steve and a great car, i hope you got to have a go in it? keep the great write ups coming mate, cheers from Tom and Paul, P.S have you used the Asda polish Tommy got you yet? :thumb:


----------



## Gus (Mar 7, 2006)

looking good, i love that colour


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> You're right, it's a nice tough clear coat Shaun. A little too tough for the abrasives in the SSR range, hence why we swapped to the Menz.
> 
> A couple of light pressure (Focus bonnets are very soft) sets of passes with the Menz cleaned it up nicely.
> 
> ...


thats always good to know mate, glad you like the car too mate


----------



## D-an-W (Mar 19, 2006)

Great work again Steve, now don't go putting your back out now...Almost there


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Top pics Steve!
> 
> Glad your pleased with the final result Matt :thumb: told you he was good


thanks brazo - you were right he is first class!!

he didnt seem to rate you though - said you were just playing at it!? - LOL only kidding.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking results there


----------

